
Robotics at Harvard - prostoalex
https://news.harvard.edu/gazette/story/2018/01/next-generation-robots-crawl-run-fly-real-world/?utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=hu-twitter-general
======
Isamu
Some robotics startups mentioned in the article:

[https://www.softroboticsinc.com/](https://www.softroboticsinc.com/) (soft
robotic grippers)

[https://www.righthandrobotics.com/](https://www.righthandrobotics.com/)
(order fulfillment, picking, sorting)

[http://www.codewithroot.com/](http://www.codewithroot.com/) (educational
learn-to-code robots)

[http://rewalk.com/](http://rewalk.com/) (licensee of exosuit technology)

[https://www.k-team.com/](https://www.k-team.com/) (licensee of kilobot swarm
technology)

------
davidkuhta
The swarmbots are pretty impressive:

> “I originally thought I would never have hardware,” she said. “But the
> reason I thought that was a robot cost $100,000. [Today] I can build novel
> robots for a couple of hundred dollars. That’s a routine thing in my lab. I
> have a thousand robots, at $20 [each].”

— Radhika Nagpal

> Nagpal has licensed kilobot technology to K-Team, a manufacturer of small
> mobile robots. Today, 10 other labs around the world own kilobots, and two
> have 1,000-kilobot swarms

~~~
jpm_sd
They're cute, but they don't appear to actually do anything except buzz
around...

~~~
extra88
They're good for researching self-organizing behaviors to create code that can
be used in more useful bots. The more useful bots may have more robust
locomotion and/or other capabilities like sensing but will correspondingly be
a little or a lot more expensive.

